# Receiver Ideas



## Boomtime (Jun 13, 2015)

Just noticed this subforum originally posted this in the receiver section sorry still new...

Need to upgrade my system my old pioneer is starting to handicap my setup since the HDMI's are not ARC. My biggest concern is wattage concerns. I am running a 2.1 setup with Focal Profile 918 towers and a Bowers and Wilkins PV1D sub. 

The 918's specs are max power handling 175 watts at 8 ohms. I know watts can be all over the place in terms of advertised and actual outputs...I was just hoping for a little help deciding on an appropriate receiver wattage and any recommendations on models. I have some flex on my budget so not looking at bare bone models, but its always nice to get a solid deal.

Listening space is about 280-300 sq ft with 9ft ceilings and carpet.

The towers are 5ft apart and they towers are 9ft from the center of the couch. Probably will try to add some width the the speaker spread to get it closer to 9ft once I finish the move.

The setup is in my office/upstairs living so mostly its used for medium volume music listening(pretty diverse in genre) and some TV/Bluray watching. So audio qualities are probably top priority of the receiver, but would like some more up to date video features HDMI with ARC being the main feature I need.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is your budget? Have you thought about getting an integrated amp or possibly a preamp and separate power amp? :T


----------



## Boomtime (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm open to integrated or separate amp...budget I have some flex could range from $700-$1500. One of those I am willing to stretch if its a good value move.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about this for $219 ... http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...arantz-nr1403-slimline-5.1-av-receiver/1.html

Then pick a 250wpch amp to go with it.

Or would you want something better?

Here is a nice Yamaha integrated (if it is enough power for you. I only suggested 250 because a lot of people like to go big on power)... http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...stereo-amplifier-black/1.html#!specifications


----------

